# Xanax and GERD



## 22923 (Aug 8, 2005)

I have just been perscribed Xanax for panic attacks and I have GERD. Will the Xanax make my GERD worse? I've heard froma few people that it made their GERD symptoms less and feel better. Also, this is really bizzar, but has anyone ever heard of a fear of throwing up? I've had it since I was a kid, and since I've been so anxious, my fear has been put into overdrive. Like I'm afraid to eat because I'm afraid I'm going to throw it up, afraid to sleep because I'm afraid I'll throw up inmy sleep. Has anyone ever heard of such a strange fear?


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I've never heard of that fear but there are names for every phobia. Emetophobia is the fear of vomiting and Google shows lots of sites related to it.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

> quote:Originally posted by farblefumble:I have just been perscribed Xanax for panic attacks and I have GERD. Will the Xanax make my GERD worse? I've heard froma few people that it made their GERD symptoms less and feel better. Also, this is really bizzar, but has anyone ever heard of a fear of throwing up? I've had it since I was a kid, and since I've been so anxious, my fear has been put into overdrive. Like I'm afraid to eat because I'm afraid I'm going to throw it up, afraid to sleep because I'm afraid I'll throw up inmy sleep. Has anyone ever heard of such a strange fear?


I have that fear very much so. I don't even like hearing the word, even seeing it spelled out makes me think of it. I understand how you feel, at least I think I do. It's terrible. eww


----------



## 23677 (Apr 29, 2005)

I would strongly suggest that you consult a naturopath who also uses hypnotherapy. Phobias are very difficult to control so you probably need that treatment ongoing for a while.Xanax is very useful short term for many forms of anxiety & will certainly slow your stomach`s excess acid production brought on by stress so reflux should abate. Just remember that Xanax is a drug to which one can become dependent so just use it as a 'short vacation' now & then when things are REALLY tough.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

I have this too!! I'm just like all of you! I'm sooo frantic about throwing up, I cannot even think about it either!! I have Xanax, too and GERD but I haven't taken any of it,yet because of course......I'm afraid it's going to make me Puke!!! AHHHHHH!!!I reflux everything right now and it's like the worse disease to have when we have GERD .....I also have a hiatal hernia AND IBS-D so I constantly feel like I'm going to throw up and I can never have a Diarrhea attack without all of the nausea, too, so basically I'm in a constant state of paranoia all day long!!!!!! I have been doing Mike's hypnotherapy for the past 21 days now and it's helping a little. I still worry about throwing up alot, but at least I'm eating a little better than I was before starting the hypno. I don't eat if I feel really edgy.....but as long as I feel like I can eat, I will. If I get nauseated, I totally freak out but I try not to think about it until then.......it's really hard not to. I kind of make myself nauseated just by thinking about it so much! Anyway, it sucks and if anyone knows that the Xanax will definitely not make me sick please tell me. I want to take it for the anxiety that I have but I'm too paranoid that it's going to make me sick. I'm like that with all new meds.Thanks and good luck!!Michelle


----------

